# (Personal) Heart Warming - update... He's waking Up!! #54(?)



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My brother (Mike) was in a bad motorcycle accident in Kanab, Utah on Thursday afternoon. He hit a guardrail at 65 mph, flipped his bike end over end. He was in serious condition for awhile, but we know now that he is going to be alright. He still has a rough road ahead of him. 

He has a special buddy that goes everywhere with him. Her name is Paisley. Mike has built a special seat on his bike for Paisley and has rigged up a harness that is attached to him. Here's a couple of pics of Paisley on the bike with him.

Yes, Paisley was with him that day. 

After the wreck, Paisley was not attached to her harness, and there was blood on the harness. Mike called and called for Paisley, but she didn't come. They loaded Mike in an ambulance and took him to a small local hospital, he still didn't know what had happened to Paisley.

I don't know who made the calls, but 40-something volunteers went out where that accident happened, walked side by side until they found Paisley. To make this long story short, Paisley is fine, no one single broken bone. I don't know who to thank for "rescueing" Paisley, but I did want to share this story of a group of strangers and their generous giving of themselves. 

My brother - he has no idea that Paisley has been found. He's in a drug induced coma. The doctors are hoping that they will be able to start letting him wake up towards the end of this coming week. We thought his leg might have to be amputated, but today's surgery (his 2nd surgery) gave us hope that that would not happen. 

My sister in law has been told that once Mike is waking up and stable that she will be able to take Paisley in to be with Mike.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Lynne, I'm so sorry this has happened to your brother & sweet Paisley, but I'm thrilled to hear that both are OK!! What a wonderful group of people who went out searching for Paisley!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, that really is a heart warming story! I have tears in my eyes just reading it. 
First, I'm so glad your brother will be alright. I hope his recovery goes smooth and he's home in no time. I'm also thrilled they found Paisley and she's alright. I'd love to see the relief on your brothers face when he's told she was found. What a wonderful group of people to go out and look for her. 
Good thought and prayers for your bother and please keep us posted.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am so glad to hear this news!!! I hope his recovery will go well and I love that Paisley made it through and I think that will help your brother so much when he comes out of the coma.....to know that his little friend made it too!!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! what a story. I am so happy they have found Paisley well and I am sure anxious about your brother. Best wishes to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a story, i'm sure glad that Paisley was found and will continue my prayers for your brother. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad your brother is going to be okay. I bet that little dog misses him!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

angel's mom said:


> My brother (Mike) was in a bad motorcycle accident in Kanab, Utah on Thursday afternoon. He hit a guardrail at 65 mph, flipped his bike end over end. He was in serious condition for awhile, but we know now that he is going to be alright. He still has a rough road ahead of him.
> 
> He has a special buddy that goes everywhere with him. Her name is Paisley. Mike has built a special seat on his bike for Paisley and has rigged up a harness that is attached to him. Here's a couple of pics of Paisley on the bike with him.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this story, Lynne. And, yes, it is very heartwarming. 

I pray that your son has a complete recovery. I know something like that will take time. How wonderful it will be for your son to see Paisley again! I think Paisley will help your son heal faster.

Just a suggestion, Lynne. If you have not done so already, you might want to consider sending a letter to the editor of your local newspaper with this story. It is a wonderful story to share ... and, most importantly, a wonderful way to thank the many strangers that were there to help your son and Paisley.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Thanks for sharing the story with us. It was defiantely heart warming! :wub: Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Lynne, I'm so sad to hear about your brother and I'm sending prayers to you and your family and especially to Mike for a full recovery.

Thank goodness that Paisley was found and not injured. I know that Mike will be overjoyed to see her and that she will help his healing process. If you need anything, please let me know.

Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that your brother is going to come through this...and what a relief that Paisley was found unharmed. Is Paisley a french bulldog?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Lynn, I'm praying for your brother and that he has a complete healing.

That's miraculous about little Paisley - I'm so glad Paisley was found safe and sound. On top of your brother's accident y'all must have been frantic about Paisley!

I've heard of people in comas who actually were helped by having their pets brought in to them. I realize your brother is in a drug induced coma, but I wonder if they would let Paisley visit before they bring him out of it. A few years ago my hubby was placed in a drug induced coma for about two weeks due to an illness and although I can't say for sure as I have no medical training, it sure seemed like he was aware of somethings that were going on around him - if only a sound or a touch. We didn't have Sophie and Annie back then though so I don't know if they would have allowed them to visit or not

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynne, what a miracle either are both alive....your dear brother...I know he will want to know where his baby is as soon as he awakens. I hate motorcycles....I've seen too many people get badly hurt on them. Hugs to you...please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynne, many prayers being said for a full recovery for your brother and many prayers of thanks being said for Paisley's survival and for the kind and caring search team who went out without hesitation to find her. She looks like a Frenchie and I love the brindle coat.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is quite a story! I hope your brother heals well, you'll both be in my prayers.

How amazing that so many people got together to look for Paisley and how wonderful she's ok!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just a suggestion, Lynne. If you have not done so already, you might want to consider sending a letter to the editor of your local newspaper with this story. It is a wonderful story to share ... and, most importantly, a wonderful way to thank the many strangers that were there to help your son and Paisley.


I think this is a great idea. What they did was selfless and caring and wonderful and this would be a great way to thank them.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am just seeing this and so sorry to hear about your brother and I will say prayers for a complete recovery for him. It is wonderful though that when he does realize what has happened that he finds out that all those wonderful people came together and found his riding buddy all safe and sound. That should make him feel a lot better hearing that.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion about writing the newspaper. I hadn't thought about that but will do so. 

Yes, Paisley is a french bulldog. Isn't she cute!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

That is great news...Im sure as soon as your brother wakes he will be asking about Paisley and thank the lord they are both ok it will make his healing faster...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn so sorry about your brothers accident but relieved to know he should be OK.... the story of little Paisley's 'rescue' is indeed heartwarming! When your brother awakens what a thrill it will be to see his Paisley and to know he is fine!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, I don't know whether to cry or be happy. Well I am happy that your brother will be ok, but oh......but the pain he's going to be enduring will probably be horrible! I hope he recovers 100%. 

And bravo!! :aktion033: that Paisley has been found unhurt!!! That is a miracle worth cheering over!!!!!! I'm sure he'll be the medicine your brother needs the most.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my, I'm glad your brother is okay and that Paisley was not hurt. Can't wait for them to be reunited again.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll pray for your brother, and I am so glad his dog is okay!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lynne I am so sorry to hear this about your brother and glad he will be ok.
Also I am so happy Paisley has been found and is ok too, I am sure once your brother knows all is well with her he will recover and she will be great therapy for him.
Kudos to all the wonderful folks who took the time to go find her :aktion033:
I will keep your brother in my thoughts and prayers that all will continue to go well for his full recovery rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like more then one miracle happened here and wondering how many more before this story ends. Isn't just amazing how something involving a defenseless creature like Paisley brings out the best in people and strangers stepped up and searched for him! Gives me goose bumps!! He is adorable and certainly has that biker look. I'm thrilled he was found and is not injured. Prayers being said for your brother Mike that not only will he not lose his leg, but that healing will be swift and recovery complete.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I'm so sorry about your brothers accident. How is he doing today? How awesome that so many people went looking for Paisley, I'm so glad she was found & wasn't hurt.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow what an amazing story! I am SO glad your brother will be okay, God willing, and that he get's to keep his leg. And a double wow that Paisley made it through unscathed! Amazing!!! God is good! Please keep us up to date on how both are doing!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so glad your brother will be OK! And so glad that Paisley was found unharmed, I'm sure your brother will be thrilled to see her! :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about your brother's accident. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery. Glad they found his precious riding partner.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow Lynn, that is wonderful that Paisley was found unhurt. Someone was watching over both your brother and his little dog. That gave me chills to hear. Sending prayers for a good outcome for your brother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:grouphug:Lynne - I can't even imagine how frightened you were when you heard the news. I'm so close to my brother that I would have been a basket case. What a serious accident and it really easily could have been fatal. Your brother is a lucky man. And I'm just so glad that Paisley came through this. She will be the best medicine...maybe I shouldn't say that since he has a wife. :w00t: But you know what I mean. And thanks to those strangers who showed the real spirit of humanity. :aktion033: Sending love, thoughts and prayers to all of you.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG! I've got tears in my eyes! Lynne, I hope your brother heals as good as new and I am so happy about Paisley's happy ending.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynne:

Glad for the update on your brother and that you shared this story. Many prayers are being said for his full recovery as well as thanks that Paisley is OK.

Hugs, 

Maggie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynne, oh my gosh my heart went in my throat, without a doubt God had his hand on Mike and Paisley.


Heavenly Father, I praise your name, you are the God of the universe yet you know each of us by name, Thank you Lord for being there with Mike and how you continue to touch his body, I smile Lord when I see how much you love each of us, you know how precious little Paisley is to Mike and you held her close so she would be found and not hurt, what great love you have for us. Thank you Lord for Mike, bring healing to him. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank God your brother is going to be ok...I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. It's a miracle too that Paisley was not injured. Your brother will be so happy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I worked at the shelter,we had someone bring in a tan coloured Pom they had found. After 3 days, she was advertised in the paper and did pictures of her in local stores,for adoption. One day a family came in ,wanting another dog and brought pictures and told us a sad story. The night before the Pom was found,they had been in an accident,one of the kids was thrown from the car,had been holding the Pom.
As they climbed from the wreckage,they found the boy and the Pom,the boy was bruised and cut,but otherwise ok,but the Pom wasn't moving,it didn't respond at all as they shook it. They assumed it was dead.

The ambulance came and took the family to the ER. The next day,they went back to the site to get the Pom to bury it,the Pom was gone,they assumed coyoyes had gotten her.
Turns out the Pom was knocked out and came to and wondered around until she was found and turned in to the shelter.
It was their Pom,you just never know,never assume they won't survive,never give up. They never guessed it was their Pom,they hadn't seen the pictures or heard the adverts so they had no idea the Pom was there.

I'm so glad your family is together again.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Lynne, praying for a speedy recovery for Mike. I can't wait for him to be with his Paisley girl again!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness! What an incredible story. I'll be praying for your brother's complete recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> When I worked at the shelter,we had someone bring in a tan coloured Pom they had found. After 3 days, she was advertised in the paper and did pictures of her in local stores,for adoption. One day a family came in ,wanting another dog and brought pictures and told us a sad story. The night before the Pom was found,they had been in an accident,one of the kids was thrown from the car,had been holding the Pom.
> As they climbed from the wreckage,they found the boy and the Pom,the boy was bruised and cut,but otherwise ok,but the Pom wasn't moving,it didn't respond at all as they shook it. They assumed it was dead.
> 
> The ambulance came and took the family to the ER. The next day,they went back to the site to get the Pom to bury it,the Pom was gone,they assumed coyoyes had gotten her.
> ...


Boy talk about Kismet that they were reunited. Sent chills down my spine.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Boy talk about Kismet that they were reunited. Sent chills down my spine.


We couldn't believe it either,I still get chills,thinking how many calls we had on the Pom,luckily they came in when they did.
They had no idea she was there.

We had another family come in,looking for a lost beagle. She had run off and they came in every week to check and look through our dogs. They did this for months.
One day we called them about a beagle that was surrendered by someone. He had found her several months earlier and surrendered her because she couldn't be trained to hunt...duh!

Well they came in,looked her over but weren't sure it was her,since this beagle was so skinny.Theirs was an over indulged pudgy pet. The son kept calling her name and slowly she began to respond. Her markings looked like the one in their photographs. I think it was their beagle,just took her a while to respond. 
The man who'd brought her in,said he beat her to train her so she was pretty scared by the time we got her,so that migth be why she didn't respond at first.
They'd come in and seen many beagles and knew right away,none of them were her,she was the only one they actually thought could be her.


We've had a few reunions like that,very few. So many end in tradegy.
I would never give up looking for any of my dogs ,if they came up missing,never.

Dogs are tough,I've seen where they fall out of a 5 story appartment building and live. 3 weeks ago we heard about several over the 3 county area,climb out of the wreckage of a tornado stricken house,you just can't believe it.
An elderly couple's poogle was presumed dead after a tornado whiped out the house,the owners were in hospital,a couple days later neighbors found the poodle dirty and scared but fine,this was in Delta Ohio,just little over 3 weeks ago.
Animals are amazingly resiliant...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad Paisley was found - I was going to suggest what Linda did. Perhaps Paisley can visit just so your brother can feel her or sense her even while in his coma. He must be so worried about her from the relationship you describe!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG that is amazing!!!! I will keep him in my prayers for a speedy recovery. And my will he get the shock of his life when he see's his Paisley there! Such a good story.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> When I worked at the shelter,we had someone bring in a tan coloured Pom they had found. After 3 days, she was advertised in the paper and did pictures of her in local stores,for adoption. One day a family came in ,wanting another dog and brought pictures and told us a sad story. The night before the Pom was found,they had been in an accident,one of the kids was thrown from the car,had been holding the Pom.
> As they climbed from the wreckage,they found the boy and the Pom,the boy was bruised and cut,but otherwise ok,but the Pom wasn't moving,it didn't respond at all as they shook it. They assumed it was dead.
> 
> The ambulance came and took the family to the ER. The next day,they went back to the site to get the Pom to bury it,the Pom was gone,they assumed coyoyes had gotten her.
> ...


OMG!!! That is an amazing story....brought tears to my eyes. thanks for sharing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I was just wondering how your brothers doing. I hope he's doing well and will have a full recovery soon. Keep us updated. 
:grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm so glad your brother will be alright. what a heart warming story.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so glad ur brother is going to be alright , how scary , and how awesome they found paisley ! please keep us posted and i will b praying that they are alright!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was hoping to be able to post a positive update by now, but I can't. They tried to wake him up this morning, but he is not waking up. They have done a CT scan, but it didn't show anything. Sometime later today, they are going to do an EEG. I'm scared. I've been so optimistic until now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Continuing to send prayers to your brother. What do you mean by the CAT scan not showing anything? Anything bad or any brain activity? 
I remember when my mom came out of quadruple heart surgery and was taken off a respirator and we couldn't get her to come out of it. My brother and I kept sweetly calling her and begging her and trying to wake her, as did the doctors and nurses but nothing worked. Then my ex-sister-in-law (who loved my mother so much that she was there for her) started yelling at her "Lilly. Get up. You have to wake up. Lilly gt up now!" Don't you know that she opened her eyes and woke up. It was so weird. We never would have yelled at my mom that way but darned if it didn't do the trick. 
I hope that he just might not be ready to come out of it. Sometimes the human body shuts out what it can't take until it is able to. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynne we will just continue are prayers, I believe he will be ok. Hugs to you


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

angel's mom said:


> I was hoping to be able to post a positive update by now, but I can't. They tried to wake him up this morning, but he is not waking up. They have done a CT scan, but it didn't show anything. Sometime later today, they are going to do an EEG. I'm scared. I've been so optimistic until now.


Oh Lynne I am so sorry...I am praying he wakes up soon!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> I was hoping to be able to post a positive update by now, but I can't. They tried to wake him up this morning, but he is not waking up. They have done a CT scan, but it didn't show anything. Sometime later today, they are going to do an EEG. I'm scared. I've been so optimistic until now.


I am so sorry. I know how scared you must be. All we can do is hope and pray :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw your post on FB...and couldn't believe it....I hope and pray he wakes up....!!!! That's all I can say!!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynne: saying more prayers for you and your brother. Hugs to you dear friend!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

More change only it's good news this time. He smiled at his daughter!!!! Sounds like he's just taking his slow pokey time waking up. Thank you all for your prayers. Luv and hugs to all of you. I was scared but knew right where to turn for prayers and comfort.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynne he's going to be ok, God has his hand on him, I'm so happy for your family, I'll keep praying


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am thrilled to hear this news!! I pray he continues to make progress!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, such great news!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Glad to hear paisley is ok and ur brother is improving. They both sound very lucky!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:rockon::smheat:arty::clap::sHa_banana::happy dance::happy::chili::chili:

Lynn, there's a whole bunch of emotions I'm feeling.....and they're all good!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Lynne, I am so happy for you, your brother, and family!!! 

Now I can't wait until we hear news about your brother smiling when he sees Paisley!!

My prayers continue until your brother has a complete recovery.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hooray!!! I checked in to see how he was and got this great news...I hope he continues to get better very quickly.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah yeah yeah!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear this - still praying hard!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, that's wonderful news and I know you must be so relieved!
Keep us posted! 
:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't that wonderful Lynne. He will be elated when he hears Paisley is alright. The kindness of strangers can be incredible can't it? I'm glad he isn't going to loose his leg. I'm keep him in my prayers Lynne. Hugs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, see what Daddy's Little Girl can do!!! Great news. Thank God.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Lynne, I'm glad to hear your brother is getting better, please keep us updated! I hope you are okay through all of this


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tell that pokey man to wake up. So, glad Pailsley is found and uninjured.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am really happy to hear that. Phew! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> More change only it's good news this time. He smiled at his daughter!!!! Sounds like he's just taking his slow pokey time waking up. Thank you all for your prayers. Luv and hugs to all of you. I was scared but knew right where to turn for prayers and comfort.


What a relief! I'm so happy for you and your family that he's coming around. Continued prayers for his full and quick recovery.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

keeping up with the prayers , happy to hear he is better!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that he is improving.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynne - I can't begin to tell you how happy I was to read that update this morning. I couldn't get your brother out of my mind last night. As I said, sometimes they just aren't ready and it takes a little longer. Sending more positive thoughts and prayers that he just keeps getting better and better.:grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lynne - great news that he's coming around. Continuing the prayers and positive energy for his complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was so scared just reading this. I'm so glad that the dog survived because your brother would have been heartbroken. I am relieved that he will be OK too.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THATS GREAT NEWS:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad he's waking up,it's so scary to wait and not know what the outcome will be.
I can't wait for the reunion w/ Paisley.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad your brother is doing so well ,God is good.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> I'm so glad he's waking up,it's so scary to wait and not know what the outcome will be.
> I can't wait for the reunion w/ Paisley.


Me too!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh Lynne, I just saw this thread. thank you for putting the update word with the good news in the title or else by post #46 I would have had a heart attack :eek2_gelb2: I know how it feels now to wait for someone to come out of coma, scary stuff. I am sooooo happy that he will be fine and his leg should be fine and that the angles were looking after Paisley too. my God, is she just the coolest buddy or what :rochard: he should write a book about this.
praying for his full recovery :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful news! :aktion033: I'm continuing the prayers for him.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow! so glad to hear your brother is doing better and his buddy is ok, what a terrible accident, I wrecked a motorcycle somewhere around 15 years ago, it's a not a fun experience, my thoughts are with him and your family

rayer:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Lynne,
Glad to hear your update & good news! My cousin is in visiting from Vegas & also has a home in Utah. We read your story & were in tears. She is fairly confident The Best Friends Animal Sanctuary Best Friends Animal Society Home Page were probably responsible for finding Paisley. She indicated it is an amazing place. Speedy recovery to your brother.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so glad that your brother is going to be alright and that Paisley suffered no injuries! I'm ceretain that healing will progress quickly once Mike is reunited with Paisley. A Disneyland ending to a very scarey beginning.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad your brother is improving. I'll continue to pray for a complete recovery.rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am just seeing this...I am so happy that things are going good.

hugs
Kat


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

ann80 said:


> Lynne,
> Glad to hear your update & good news! My cousin is in visiting from Vegas & also has a home in Utah. We read your story & were in tears. She is fairly confident The Best Friends Animal Sanctuary Best Friends Animal Society Home Page were probably responsible for finding Paisley. She indicated it is an amazing place. Speedy recovery to your brother.


Thank you. I had found their web page and feel like they are probably the one responsible. I even emailed the lady whose email addy is listed there. She said she wasn't involved in the rescue but knew who was and would have them write. So far, I've not heard from them.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

joe said:


> wow! so glad to hear your brother is doing better and his buddy is ok, what a terrible accident, I wrecked a motorcycle somewhere around 15 years ago, it's a not a fun experience, my thoughts are with him and your family
> 
> rayer:


Do you still ride? He and his wife both have Harleys. Course, his is totaled now.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

He was talking (whispering) to his daughters last night. I can't wait until I can hear his voice. Hopefully he won't have to be in ICU much longer. What I would give to be able to be in the room when he gets to see Paisley again.

Praise be to God for His healing touch and answering prayers. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes, Praise be to God, we just need to continue our prayers, I can't wait till you hear his voice. Hugs to you Lynne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> He was talking (whispering) to his daughters last night. I can't wait until I can hear his voice. Hopefully he won't have to be in ICU much longer. What I would give to be able to be in the room when he gets to see Paisley again.
> 
> Praise be to God for His healing touch and answering prayers. Hugs to all of you.


Lynne - how wonderful. His wife and children must be so glad to have him coming back to them.:wub: Still continuing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This is really wonderful news!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn, I just saw your post on your brother's accident. I am glad he is recovering and I will certainly pray for his continued healing. One of the male nurses I work with in the ER rides his Harley despite the bike accidents. that come in :w00t:. It's in the blood I guess.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynne, hope your brother is doing well, praying for a fast recovery, I hope your having a wonderful 4th weekend


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Absolutely wonderful news, will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I am glad Paisley is ok. I know when he wakes up and sees Paisley he will be happy. Isn't it wonderful to know there are caring people? I will say a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Lynn, I just saw your post on your brother's accident. I am glad he is recovering and I will certainly pray for his continued healing. One of the male nurses I work with in the ER rides his Harley despite the bike accidents. that come in :w00t:. It's in the blood I guess.


Wow,same here even though we worked ER and saw so many motorcycle accidents... . He's also a Lifeflight nurse,PRN,guess he craves excitement!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Absolutely wonderful news, will continue to keep him in my prayers.


AMEN!!!!! We will too!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - how's your brother doing??? And sweet Paisley?


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

njdrake said:


> Lynn, that really is a heart warming story! I have tears in my eyes just reading it.
> First, I'm so glad your brother will be alright. I hope his recovery goes smooth and he's home in no time. I'm also thrilled they found Paisley and she's alright. I'd love to see the relief on your brothers face when he's told she was found. What a wonderful group of people to go out and look for her.
> Good thought and prayers for your bother and please keep us posted.



:goodpost::crying:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thought I would see how your brother is doing, I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

still praying


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sending prayers your way. HUGS1


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Brother is doing very well. He's still in the hospital, but hopefully it won't be for much longer. He ended up having to have his left leg amputated mid-thigh. He's had multiple surgeries trying to get rid of the infection, to no avail. He had surgery again on Tuesday, and for the first time since the accident, the surgeon closed the wound! That is huge progress. He's in good spirits. He's a very determined person, says he's going to be the first amputee firefighter.  

I get to go see him next Friday, the 23rd. It will only be for the weekend, but I can not wait to see him. 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. Everyone of them have been answered. Hugs & luvs to all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry: Lynne I'm so sorry about the amputation. I'm sitting here crying just because I thought that wasn't going to happen. On the upside though, he sounds amazing, he's alive thank God, he's got a positive attitude and I believe he could be the first amputee firefighter, that is if there isn't one already. So happy you're getting to see him. How was he when he found out Paisley made it? 
Please give him our love and prayers and thanks for updating us. He was on my mind and that's why i refreshed the post.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry about his leg , but im happy he is in good spirits , whats important here is that he is here and ALIVE. i will continue to pray for ur bro n your fam. please keep us posted. have a great visit with him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynne - I'm so sorry about the amputation but so thankful he's making progress. Have a wonderful visit with him - hugs to you and your brother! Sweetness and Tessa send kisses as well!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Lynn, sorry about his leg. I'm praying for a fast recovery and that he keeps up his good spirits. So glad you will be seeing him soon.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am lost for words. What a tragic story. Your brother sounds like an amazing person.

My prayers go out to you and to your family.

Allie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

A friend of ours had her leg amputated mid calf,last year due to a work related accident. It took her a while w/ depression, to started gettign around. HEr kids and grand kids lived w/ her. They finally had to start helping her. She's doing really well now on the latest prosthesis. He will too,w/ love and hope.
Has he sen Paisley yet,that would help I bet.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Lynn, what a wonderful story. I can't imagine how your family must be feeling right now but it sounds like your brother is getting better and better everyday. My best wishes to he and Paisley.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so sorry about your brothers leg but it sounds like he has a lot of determination so I'm sure he will be the first amputee firefighter. 
Have a safe trip and enjoy your visit. I know you'll love being there and he'll love seeing you. 
Hugs to you and your brother.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lynn, your brother is definately a fighter. I'm praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry to hear about your brother's leg. I wrote to you because I had not heard and you had posted and I did not see it. I am so glad his attitude and determination is so great~~you tell him when you see him that we are praying for him!!!


----------

